
Venture capital is going to murder Medium - shlema
https://m.signalvnoise.com/venture-capital-is-going-to-murder-medium-656cbccf4829#.x8m2jftjl
======
merricksb
Discussed previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13328549](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13328549)

------
lordnacho
Medium is a site I've wondered about a lot.

I'm a total outsider to that side of things, so maybe someone can explain it
to me.

I see a lot of blogs and interesting articles that are on Medium. What I don't
get is why they are there. It doesn't seem to be any different than any other
blog site, except maybe it look a bit nicer. But that doesn't seem to be
enough to explain how so many things I read are on Medium.

Is it discovery? Because I've never browsed medium. I just look on HN, and yet
again there's some article hosted on Medium. Or I land on it through some
other aggregation site.

I'm not sure how I'd be interested in better discovery, either. There's enough
stuff on the web to read, so unless their discovery is amazing (ie fits my
interests without me having to spend time searching/configuring) I don't see
what the point is.

To me, the uninitiated, it just looks like yet another place to put articles.
And that's why it is kinda surprising to read that hundreds of millions of
dollars have been invested.

~~~
duncanawoods
Discovery. If you cross post and get more traffic to your medium post than the
version on an official company blog then it makes sense to keep doing it.

~~~
padobson
This. I posed identical posts on Tumblr and Medium for a few months, and the
Medium traffic was always higher. The more people read it, the more traffic it
got. If you put quality content on Medium, it's far more likely to be read.

~~~
iaskwhy
Sorry for what might be a stupid question but I haven't used Medium and last
used Tumblr a few years ago: how do you know how many readers you have? Do
these platforms offer stats or is it based on Google Analytics or user
comments?

It's not hard to believe Medium having more traffic than Tumblr, just wanted
to understand how people measure this.

~~~
narrowrail
I'm not an insider or anything, but I just searched, 'medium blog stats' and
came up with this:

[https://medium.com/@Medium/statistics-2971adaa615](https://medium.com/@Medium/statistics-2971adaa615)

[https://help.medium.com/hc/en-
us/articles/215108608-Stats](https://help.medium.com/hc/en-
us/articles/215108608-Stats)

[https://help.medium.com/hc/en-
us/articles/215793317-Publicat...](https://help.medium.com/hc/en-
us/articles/215793317-Publication-stats)

------
cel1ne
What bothers me about Medium is that they originally wanted funding to be able
to create long-form, well-researched journalism.That is what they asked for on
kickstarter, years back.

They got their support, reached their goal, delivered a few stories and then
switched to being a blog-software company!?

That is not what I backed and paid for.

~~~
arielserafini
Are you sure it's Medium you're talking about, and not Matter[1]? I couldn't
find anything about Medium on kickstarter.

[1]
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/readmatter/matter](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/readmatter/matter)

~~~
cel1ne
Hm, according to wikipedia: "In April 2013, Johnson and Giles announced that
Matter had been acquired by Medium, a new publishing platform established by
Twitter founder Ev Williams"

From the updates and emails back then I got the impression that medium was
built FOR matter, and then becoming it's main product.

Apparently matter still exists too! :)

